
How Autism is Changing the World for Everybody - cpeterso
http://io9.com/5928135/how-autism-is-changing-the-world-for-everybody
======
jquery
I'll take "classic logical fallacies" for $500, Alex. For years now, trashy
writers have been trying to argue that since lots of autistic people like
"tech" (whatever that means these days), that tech people are likely to be
autistic. This article gives zero evidence that autism is a heavy influence on
tech, but certainly does its best to add to social prejudice against engineers
and others in the field.

Being obsessive or deeply into something is not a strong indicator of mental
illness. Hell, if the obsession is socially cool, we crown them kings and
queens (see: the Olympics).

